#kubuntu-council 2016-02-08
<valorie> I'm updating our planning notes
#kubuntu-council 2016-02-09
<ovidiu-florin> where?
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ^
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: the notes in the /topic
<valorie> plz to add stuffs
#kubuntu-council 2016-02-10
<clivejo> is there any way to get build permission on KCI without being Kubuntu member?
<clivejo> I cant get onto wiki.kubuntu.org to make a profile
<clivejo> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ doesnt work either
<yofel> KCI: no, that's controlled through the team membership and would need a CI change
<yofel> doesn't work in what way? Login to moinmoin is as flaky as it gets. Like if you click on continue and the page doesn't load leave it alone, it might respond after a couple minutes
<yofel> and protip: never ever log out
<clivejo> could I be made a special temporary member :P
<clivejo> pretty please oh right honourable lord Yofel the 1st
<yofel> no, that would be a policy violation
<valorie> clivejo: after us begging you for months to become a member, what's the sudden rush?
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> KCI
<clivejo> I dont have build permission
<clivejo> :(
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, are the stupid wikis back up yet?
<valorie> damn moinmoin.....
<clivejo> no
<valorie> just use notes.kde.org or so
<clivejo> https://paste.kde.org/plt3fqpoq/e5xwi3
<clivejo> password = phils username
<valorie> yeah, same crap I got last night
<valorie> why password it?
<clivejo> not sure what that information is being output
<valorie> ok
<valorie> so, I can get in through wiki.ubuntu.com
<valorie> try that
<clivejo> could be a key or something in that data, just being safe
<valorie> cool
<clivejo> ok I can sign in via wiki.ubuntu.com
<valorie> so make your page through there
<clivejo> how?!?
<valorie> it will also be able to reached through wiki.kubuntu.org
<valorie> just make a new page
<clivejo> oh cheese sticks
<clivejo> Ive edited the home page!
<clivejo> how on earth do I create a page
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~clivejo?action=edit&template=KubuntuTemplate
<valorie> fill in that sucker
 * clivejo cries
<clivejo> help me, please
<valorie> this is mine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ValorieZimmerman
<valorie> copy whatever you like
<valorie> I particularly like the list of IRC chans
<valorie> found that on somebody's page
<valorie> be sure to add a testimonial section and bully all your friends into filling it out
<clivejo> hows that looking?
<valorie> good, you can list an alternate email if you want, you know
<clivejo> will you add a testimonial for me please?
<valorie> done
<valorie> finally
<valorie> I keep forgetting how to do the signature
#kubuntu-council 2016-02-11
<ahoneybun> I believe I sent an email to the list about clive's membership, not sure if it really went though
#kubuntu-council 2016-02-12
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: it did
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: http://doodle.com/poll/e3mxbfpdexdcbbck
<clivejo> anything there suits you?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: done
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: thanks :)
<yofel> done
<clivejo> yofel: thankyou
<clivejo> who else do I need?
<clivejo> is there only 5 KCC members?
<clivejo> valorie: ping
<valorie> I think there are six of us -- check on launchpad
<valorie> but we only need three for a meeting I believe
<valorie> the rest can vote by mail
<clivejo> got 5 - http://doodle.com/poll/e3mxbfpdexdcbbck
<valorie> so pick a time and day, announce it, and I can put it on the wiki page on community.kde.org/Kubuntu
<valorie> those are locked down except for superadmins, which I am since I was deleting spam after the attack
<clivejo> seems to be only one timeslot okay for all five
<clivejo> Tues 16 at 21:00 UTC
<valorie> sounds good
#kubuntu-council 2016-02-13
<yofel> Myriam didn't add any times
<yofel> Mamarok: http://doodle.com/poll/e3mxbfpdexdcbbck
#kubuntu-council 2016-02-14
<clivejo> yofel: would you have time to go through a ktp-* package with me sometime?
<clivejo> So many Conflicts https://paste.kde.org/pqiflxvb1
<clivejo> why are those files even there :/
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-05
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/960316762498719744
<acheronuk> plasma 5.12 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing for testing on artful
<acheronuk> there may be updates if any more tars are re-spun
<acheronuk> https://i.imgur.com/Pgh1spq.png
<mparillo> 257 Updates, and I did not crash Discover (which seems a lot more stable than the one with 16.04.3). I was able to re-boot my VM using the kicker > leave > reboot (sometimes for big plasma upgrades, I need to systemctl reboot).
<mparillo> After a re-boot, krunner launched kinfocenter (Plasma 5.12 , FW 5.42, and Qt 5.9.1). The kicker application launcher launched Discover, Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, System Monitor, and System Settings, and all appears normal at first glance.
<acheronuk> mparillo: thanks :)
<valorie> ooo, nice
<valorie> I will have to try as well
<valorie> big relief off my mind; figured out health insurance for the next year (switching to medicare etc.)
<acheronuk> urgh. so glad I don't have to worry about that
<valorie> well, my insurance rep agrees there
<valorie> absolutely nuts the way we do it
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-06
<valorie> heh, added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing after running the beta for a few days:
<valorie> Calculating upgrade... Done
<valorie> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<valorie> I'll try it again in case they do a re-spin
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-arrives-in-backport-ppa-for-kubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark/
<mparillo> G+'d
<valorie> weeeeeeeeee, upgrading right now
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-07
<ahoneybun_> test
<tsimonq2> 1 2
<ahoneybun_> thanks.
<ahoneybun_> getting rid of IRC Cloud and just using ZNC again.
<ahoneybun_> Test.
<ahoneybun_> Ah nice.
<valorie> ooo, http://www.kde.org/releaseschedule.ics
<valorie> I never knew about that
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-08
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2018/02/heading-out-of-winter-and-into-spring.html
<valorie> off to pflag in a min
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello friends
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> It's been a sad period, and I have been kept very busy with Family Matters
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Many apologies for not being able to run the Feb Podcast.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I'll be getting back into the swing of things next week, and pushing things forward again
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit fully understand. do things at your own pace
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> I appreciate you guys understanding, I feel bad for being so flakky, but just happens sometime
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> 😞
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> life just happens
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> oh god. it does. don't feel even slightly bad!
<valorie> oh Rick {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> how are you?
<valorie> oh, hours ago
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/asknoahshow/status/961313613481783296
<valorie> huh
<valorie> voted anyway
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-09
<yofel> great, the vote stands at 105 <-> 105 votes ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> LOL https://twitter.com/athoneycutt/status/961747735400497152
<yofel> ... which sounds like a reasonable use case ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk lol
#kubuntu-council 2018-02-11
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Video, 16s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/g8zjmMv0/file_4513
<valorie> ha
<ahoneybun_> Got a Pixel C which is neat.
<tsimonq2> valorie: Please reinstall Falkon from the PPA.
<acheronuk> frameworks 5.43 is now in staging ppa. no release announcement so a small chance may be still tarball changes. However, if they are, I will now name them 5.43.0a, and you will get a new upload
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks ? In AA or in BB?
<mparillo> It looks like both https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks?field.series_filter=bionic and https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks?field.series_filter=artful
<mparillo> No dead kittens on BB. After re-booting my VM, krunner invoked kinfocenter, reporting FW 5.43. Kicker Application Launcher started Discover, Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, Ksysguard, and System Settings normally.
<acheronuk> mparillo: :)
<mparillo> 17.10 was a bit more of a struggle (I think Discover wanted to perform some security upgrades in the background), but I eventually upgraded a clean 17.10 VM. No dead kittens on AA either. After re-booting my VM, krunner invoked kinfocenter, reporting FW 5.43. Kicker Application Launcher started Discover, Dolphin, Kate, Konsole, Ksysguard, and System Settings normally.
<valorie> tsimonq2: why reinstall?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, The version in the PPA is now lower than what you have installed.
<valorie> why?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I messed up the recipe in Launchpad
<valorie> tsimonq2: done
<tsimonq2> valorie: thanks
<valorie> thank YOU
<tsimonq2> :)
#kubuntu-council 2020-02-05
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 783x598) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QJlMcnm2/file_23152.jpg https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-February/004893.html
